# Anyone wanting to move to the country in west central Indiana?



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

I have a neighbor who is wanting to move to Wyoming. I really don't want to see him go but on the other hand this is what he has wanted as long as I can remember, so I am going to try to help him enjoy retirement. He has approximately 20 acres in Clay County, northwest of Brazil. The property includes a nice large barn which isn't that old, an older barn, a newer aviary, a pond that he had stocked, woods, pasture, and some flat tillable ground, but not enough that a small tractor wouldn't be adequate. He has planted a number of orchard trees, and has planted enough foliage to make the place more secluded than it really is. I don't know that he has really set a price yet. We were talking about it this week and he has an idea of how much he wants to walk away with, but there is a lot of room between the real estate by itself and selling everything in one transaction which could potentially involve several tractors, several implements, a trailer or two, maybe a pickup, and some livestock.

Anyway, I thought I would mention it here in hopes of getting a better neighbor than I might otherwise. If anyone is interested, I can send pictures, make the introduction, and get out of the way.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Great area, particularlly if you are into hunting and fishing. 
I used to own some ground just south of there near Linton / Dugger. Still make trips to the area annually to fish.


----------



## BunnyBarb (Apr 12, 2017)

Sounds lovely and worth looking into, depending on work opportunities.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

We used to live in Clay County, it's a nice place to settle. Had friends who lived up the direction your neighbor is, very nice people. A person could do a whole lot worse than landing there. Hope you get like-minded neighbors. BTW, he might let the Amish up around Bellmore know, they sometimes run out of land for the next generation, could be worth telling them about it.
Schlabaugh's Saw Mill, up on 36, or there's a Bee guy farther up 59 past Bellmore, they'll know people


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm thinking of checking out Indianapolis later next year during my kids' spring break.


----------

